# Toyota Airbag Reset



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I removed the wire under the driver seat to remove the seat. I should have disconnected the battery before doing this. The SRS (airbag) light is on. I tried disconnecting the battery for 30 minutes but the light is still on. 

There is a scanner that can reset the light. Alternatively I can do it without a scanner and two jumper wires from the diagnostic terminal.

Has another done this before?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you talking about the light with the little man and the airbag in front of him? If so mine has been on for a while now, I took it to the dealer and they said that the main module or something to that nature was out, when they said the price of about 400 I stopped listening.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes. It happened when I disconnected the wires under the driver seat to remove the seat. I found this on the internet showing a page on the Toyota shop manual.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/rogersb/AirBagReset.jpg


----------

